# Mike Zolo: The Rise of the Toorami



## SasukeDark (Apr 11, 2011)

​
*--------------------------------------------------*

*Spoiler*: _Plot, History, and Setting_ 




The Land of Fire is one vast nation. So vast, in fact, that some may wonder if the amazingly powerful Hidden Leaf Village really is enough to protect it. That's why the Hidden Flame Village exists, the Leaf's sister hidden village. Not as large, or populated as the Leaf, the Flame stands not too far from it, functioning like any other ninja-training habitat. When first built, around some twelve years ago, residents of the Leaf migrated to the Flame, to fill up space. Then, an unexpected disaster occurred. At the excuse of some accidentally incorrect information, the Hidden Mist Village launched an attack on the Flame, nearly wiping out the newly-formed hidden village. This act came to be known as "The Attack of the Mist." During so, many lives were taken. Eventually, however, after being driven away, and discovering that their attack was based on faulty knowledge, the Mist apologized, and helped recover the Flame, the best they could. But that's only what happened, twelve years ago.

Now, the Flame is a prosperous village, spawning new, great ninja, every day. They work exactly like the Leaf, same training methods, rank advancements, everything. Differences between the two include the lack of some significant locations, such as those glorious Hokage faces Naruto stares up to everyday, and Kakashi's little memorial at the classic training ground, where he looks back on his past life. If it changes anything, though, some destruction left by The Attack of the Mist, still remains. And replacing Ichiraku is Ikomatsu, an equally good, if not better, go-to place for some high quality ramen. It all goes on, without mentioning that they have their own Kage, labeled the Honookage. Although, the Honookage isn't acknowledged by the other five Kage, so the Honookage's only there for maintaining balance within the Flame. The Hokage is the one who deals with the massive affairs. And that's how things pretty much run in the Hidden Flame Village.

Of course, however, they can't go without their antagonists. So, the Akatsuki has two years, before they can move. In the mean-time, the Flame alone has the Toorami to deal with. Awarded the title of "Sanin of the Flame," three particular ninja were fantastic aids, in fighting off the enemy during The Attack of the Mist. One of them left, though, to co-create the Toorami, a criminal organization, with unknown intentions, that for some reason include only the Flame. So far, they, as well, haven't made their move. Still, the Flame already has its hands full, anyway, with other enemies, and the Leaf's enemies. Plus, with the addition of personal rivals, altogether, there will always be somebody out there, looking for a fight. Especially with the Toorami's upcoming rise. In Mike Zolo: The Rise of the Toorami, you may have as many characters as you want, but you need at least one main character, who, will just be starting out as a Genin, that will be assigned a squad, at the Hidden Flame Academy. If you have any questions, private message me, and I hope you have fun!



*--------------------------------------------------*

*Spoiler*: _Sign-Up/OOC_ 








*--------------------------------------------------*

*Spoiler*: _Members_ 




*Genin:*

*1.*  - AzureRhapture

*2.*  - SasukeDark

*3.*  - SasukeDark

*4.*  - Orion Uchiha

*5.*  - Iki

*6.*  - AzureRhapture

*Jonin:*

*1.*  - Orion Uchiha

*2.*  - SasukeDark

*Sanin:*

*1.*  - AzureRhapture

*Rogue Ninja:*

*1.*  - Orion Uchiha

*2.*  - SasukeDark



*--------------------------------------------------*

*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




*Team Vulcan:* Ricky, Orion, Raye

*Team Kimino:* Kinan, Mike, Yono



*--------------------------------------------------*

*Spoiler*: _Rules_ 




*1.* Keep swearing to a minimum during role-play.

*2.* Do not god-mod, it will result in a warning, suspension, and then ban, from the role-play.

*3.* One main character starting at the rank of Genin must always remain active.

*4.* Order of role-play is free. At least have a sense not to jump into another persons fight, though.

*5.* Please, keep signatures off during role-play, if it's too big. And if it's big enough to ask if it's too big, it probably is.

*6.* To remain in the role-play, you must make an effort to stay active, and post at least once a day, unless excused.

*7.* There will be no double-posting. Just don't do it. It's not that hard.

*8.* For a character with the rank of Jonin or higher, please private message me their profile, prior to submitting it.

*9.* Everybody must read everybody's profiles. There are no exceptions.

*10.* No straying away from the characters and story for too long. That way, we can all have fun!



*--------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Iki (Apr 11, 2011)

♠♣♠♣​Leaned against the old Oak tree, a young dark haired girl was enjoying her slumber. The cold breeze made a couple of her hair strands go over her pale face, thus tickling her cheeks. Frowning, she weakly rose up her left arm, covering her face. Her eyelids slowly parted from one another, as she looked through the spaces in between her fingers. The sight was as peaceful as before she drifted to sleep. This just made her grow annoyed over the fact she was awake now. 
Pushing herself up from the ground, she headed towards the village center. Her shoulders lied low, her walk was rather muscular, or just plain lazy. Her face expression was still blunt, and it was obvious she just woke up. 
When passing her house, Faye, her older sister, stuck her head out of the window. The two looked alike, in some ways. Their facial structures were pretty alike, but still Faye was the more beautiful one. Probably because she actually took care of her physical appearance. Her eyes were large, and crystal blue. They drew much attention because of the black eyeliner she always wore. Her hair was curly and black, but it definitely had more life to it than Yono's."Yono! Hey Yono!" The young woman exclaimed. Yono's face expression grew annoyed in an instant, and she tried to pretend not to notice her. "Ignoring me, eh? Alright then... INCOMING!" She woman shouted, throwing a bag of garbage at Yono. Stopping right there, the younger sister shifted a deadly glare towards the window. Her sister was already out of sight though. "For a twenty year old, you are too childish!" She exclaimed, bending down to pick up some empty cans that fell lout of the bag.  
​♠♣♠♣​


----------



## Orion Uchiha (Apr 11, 2011)

Orion Uchiha and his father, Vulcan Uchiha, stood standing adjacent to one another, watching each other move, as a small gust of wind blew past them, also blowing through their clothes. Orion unsheathed his Katana, Sendon Houka Moui, and his Wakizashi, Tentou Doragon Maboroshi, from their sheathes and bared their blades at his father.

"Orion," Vulcan said to his son, forming a fighting stance where he stood. Orion held both of his swords at his side, ready to begin his training with his father. "Come on. You must make the first move."

Orion dashed forward, without another word to his father. He raised both of his blades over his head, making a swift slash at his father. Vulcan blocked with a kunai hidden in his sleeve, throwing it towards Orion. Orion rose his Katana and slashed the kunai to the side, knocking onto the ground. Vulcan went to send a punch at Orion, however, his son ducked it and jabbed at him with his Wakizashi. Vulcan quickly moved to the side, sweeping his son off of his feet. 

Orion tried to do a backflip to dodge another strike from his father, however, Vulcan rammed his elbow into Orion's back, knocking the swords out of his hands as well, making him roll across the ground. Vulcan walked over to him and helped him up saying, "That's enough for right now, Orion. You did well."

Orion sighed and grabbed Vulcan's hand saying, "Yeah, I guess..." Vulcan pulled Orion up on his feet and smiled at his son. "I still can't even touch you with my weapons."

"Don't worry, Orion." Vulcan said, patting his son on the back. "You're getting better each day. I can guarantee that any day, you'll be able to hit me. Besides, you are a Genin now."

"I guess you're right." Orion said as he ran over to his swords and sheathed both of them quickly. "But don't worry father, I won't give up yet!"

"That's the spirit, Orion!" Vulcan said, smiling at his son. "Now, hurry up to class! Today's the day you get assigned to a squad right?"

"Right! Father, I will do my best!" Orion shouted as he saluted his father. His father saluted him back, as he saw Orion turn around and tighten his headband once before running over towards the Ninja Academy in the *Hidden Flame Village*. As he ran off, Orion looked back at his home and said to himself, "I won't let you down father."


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 11, 2011)

"Fire Style: Blazing Tackle!" Mike roared, performing several hand signs, as he charged at Ricky. Chakra racing through his body, his hoodie flapped open in the wind, and non-harmful flames formed around him, signaling that his power, and speed, was increasing. Targeting his older brother directly, a grin was plastered on Mike's face, until he was abruptly stopped, and his attack attempt was deemed a failure. "No!" he panicked.

Ricky had caught his younger brother in a lock; he had his arms wrapped around behind him, ultimately disabling the usage of his jutsu. Then, sighing, the violet-haired boy released him, and walked away with his hands pocketed. "You're not even a challenge anymore. You know, if you had used that jutsu in a real fight, you'd be dead by now. It leaves you defenseless, wide-open to a counter attack. Consider that technique, incomplete." he scolded Mike, leaving the area.

"...you're crazy. It just needs more chakra." The red-haired opposite suggested, turning his back towards the direction Ricky headed into, and folding his arms, going the other way. The morning sun shined, but where they were, it went ignored. Trees surrounded them, leaving very little room for sunshine. They were at a special training location, placed at the outer-edge of the Hidden Flame Village, where destruction left over by The Attack of the Mist went repair-less. Homes broken, roads cracked, and eternally vacant... except for the two Zolo brothers, who claimed it for themselves. After all, there was no other place for them to go. But, that's just how things are, sometimes.

"Squad 3, huh? Uhhh, I don't really like the number three. How 'bout Team Kimino?" the troubled Jonin questioned, moving some papers away from his face, while staring dead into the eyes of the highest title of authority in the village; the Honookage, Daine. "It's more attractive than Squad 3, you have to admit."

"Attractiveness plays no role while sending out squads on ninja missions. You may call your group by whatever you wish... however, officially, in the records, you'll be Squad 3. Understand?" Daine responded, clasping his hands together in a lazy manner, while gazing back at Kimino, with baggy, and old, wrinkly eyes. Then, leaving with a nod, Kimino "poofed" away, and Daine sighed, closing his eyes shut.


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 11, 2011)

As usual, the sun shined brilliantly up in the yonder heaven, clouds past overhead granting all who needed it brief respite. Such as Kinan, dressed in his dark cloak made of material that makes the sun?s heat doubled then it would be without. Like a crow perched on some branch or wire, he watched all the little kiddies at the playground play on the swings and slides from the gently swaying tree. This was one of the activities that made him get up in the morning; scaring kids! Funny part of it all is they keep on coming back to the place. On some occasions the parents would be there to chaperone their kids to prevent the masked bully from scarring their children. But if he stayed away for a day or two eventually the parents would deem it safe for them to come on back.
He stuck his tongue out at the corner of his mouth and devised his next scare. Crawling out from behind a tree with no legs? Gouging his eyes out and throwing them at the kids? Chasing after them with no arms? The ideas flooded in like pervs to a hot spring. Once his mind came up with the scheme, Kinan ran his tongue over his lips and it slithered on in to his mouth once reaching the opposite corner from which it started.
Silently he crept along the sturdy branch and slid down the trunk of the fairly large tree. The kid used it probably for shade. Kinan is using it to slice his head off. His image blocked from the young people, the white-haired joker performed the seals required for his jutsu. Seconds after the final seal, he grabbed his head and violently twisted and ripped it off, grabbed the hood that sheltered his pale skin and held it like the Headless Horseman would have. ?Oh yes, this should be the best one yet.? Kinan muttered that sentence, and despite his head being severed, he still functioned normally. 
Sliding his back against the tree, he sprinted over to the kids while shouting in a babbling tone to grab their attention. Indeed it did, the kids turned their head to the direction of the shrieking figure. Their eyes met with the sight of a headless body spurting out blood from the torn flesh and muscle. The kids screamed in fear, others fell and some jumped from the swings to escape from him. It was a new record for him they all cleared out in under a minute. But today didn?t have a large crowd so he didn?t count it.
?You did good Kinny, you did good, although it SHOULD have been better! THAT IS WHY YOU FAIL AND WILL BE NO MORE THEN A BLOODY MESS WHEN DEMONS COME AND MAIM AND DEGRADE ALL THAT?S LEFT!? Eventually his head became blurry and found its place back on his head he also kept on cursing himself and telling how much of a failure he was today. All while beginning the slow walk to the academy.​
Much was the same for Raye as he and his father were doing push-ups right next to each other, their synchronicity almost scary as they performed the training as fast as they could. ?WELL DONE, SON! WE?RE MOVING ON PAST THE HUNDRED MARK!? His father cheered on as the sweat dripped from Raye?s brow. 
?I MUSTN?T STRAIN TOO MUCH. OR ELSE I CAN?T MAKE IT TO THE ACADEMY FROM HERE AND BEAT MY PREVIOUS TIME.? The young boy told his father as he did a few more then shifted all of his force into his upper body and pushed himself up from the ground. ?Alright, see ya later, father!? Jogging in-place as he spoke, Raye gave his father a salute then ran off, bringing his legs up high to give himself more challenge.
The long blonde ponytail swayed back and forth behind him, his hair was actually longer than any of the girls in his class! But they knew better then to challenge him he would outperform all the kids in an almost every way that involved some physical activity. His attire consisted of a bulky, green coat with a fishnet shirt beneath that.
?One, back to the start, two, back to the start, three, back to the start!? The boy chanted in an annoying manner, mostly because it was repetitive and not needed to other ears.​


----------



## Iki (Apr 11, 2011)

♠♣♠♣​ All of the annoying child screams coming from a nearby area started to tick Yono off. But she still had to go and see what it was. She stood by a house, leaned on the bricks with her arms folded. She just watched Kinan's mad prank, shaking her head from left to right a couple of times. When he started screaming at himself, her eyes slightly widened. Rising an eyebrow, she was simply amused and disturbed by him at the same time. "If there is a god, he won't put me in a team with him..." Yono commented to herself but Kinan could very well hear her since the distance between them was little. 
Sighing, she started walking towards the Academy as well, trying not to mind Kinan who was a couple of meters ahead.
​♠♣♠♣​


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 11, 2011)

Jumping from rooftop to rooftop, Mike excelled towards the Ninja Academy. With the wind blowing in his face, and his body pulling off amazing leaps, you'd expect him to feel enthusiastic, and energized. But, that wasn't the case; he was stuck, wondering why Ricky was heading off into the wrong direction, and wasn't even focusing on where he was hopping. That's when he took a plunge into an isolated area, and stumbled onto the ground, in the middle of both Kinan and Yono. Moaning and growling in bewilderment, he asked aloud, "Gah... who moved that building?"


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 11, 2011)

His hearing was top-notch and thus was able to determine that he had his own personal stalker! He always wanted one, that way he could do things to his little fan, like prying into the mind of one. See what makes a stalker go off the deep end and pursue the life he or she is chasing in the shadows. 
_Ohhh, yes, my own little demon! Perhaps even my big behemoth? Ho ho, the ideas just keep comin’!_ Beneath the darkened mask a creepy smile made his way onto his pale lips. He kept his footsteps light and almost soundless to get a better judgment on the size of the person’s behind him. _Light perhaps feminine, or maybe just an extremely feminine guy. Like mister bruise in my class. That’s too bad._ 
Kinan shirked the idea of a stalker he always dreamed of, fan girls that chase after the popular kids in school did not pique his interest. 
However, moments later after his thoughts cleared from his mind the sound of dying animal forcefully flooded his ears. Turning around in an almost un-human manner, Kinan looked at the purple-haired girl and the source of the horrid noise that molested his ears. “My GOD, you sound like puppy being de-clawed with a pair of razors that are covered in salt! Ever heard the sound of your voice? NO! You would fear your very existence and hide in the sewers among the RATS! So, why do you dwell among the un-judged? You have been condemned to die in my eyes. Now shoo, Tomato.”
His sheltered eyes drifted from Mike over to Yono – his own little stalker that his mind thought could be interesting but further listening told him otherwise. And he was right yet again it was just some girly girl that most likely hated her life. “…You. I can tell your life is plagued by a second shadow that stalks you, so you claim your own shadow to stalk. Thus makes three, but you also lose one to yourself. So you’re left two, those two consume you and make something new. It’s your rebirth.” His voice was actually smooth and coherent, but also had a certain sting to it.
“Well, you two have a good day, later Tomato and Girly!” Adopting a completely different attitude towards the two, his creepy ability to swiftly turn his body and head on a dime made itself known again as he stalked off to the academy once more.​


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 11, 2011)

"Yes..." Mike murmured, rubbing his nose with the side of his hand, while putting pressure on his knee, to stand up. "...you too!" he called out to Kinan, in a polite, yet oblivious, manner. Letting out one more groan, he stretched, cracking his back a little, and then spotted Yono. "Oh, hi there? Um... wait, don't tell me! I know your name! It's... it's, uh... oh! Yo-yo! It's Yo-yo, right?!" he guessed, excitedly. "Quite the gloomy one, you are. You're like my brother, Ricky. Well, better get goin'. See ya!" Mike shouted, before waving, and running off, towards Kinan.

Ricky prospected through the border of the Hidden Flame Village, searching for nothing in particular. It was just a casual stroll, before heading off to the Ninja Academy, to be assigned a squad. Ricky used times like this to really think about stuff; stuff that was important to him, like family, and life. Unfortunately, however, he could never come to a solid resolution, to anything. All of his thoughts were just unfinished business. He felt as if all of the time in the world wasn't enough to find the answers he yearned for, so badly. But that never stopped him. So eventually, when he felt as though he had enough for one day, he stopped... waited a minute... and then disappeared.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (Apr 11, 2011)

Orion jumped from rooftop to another, dashing quickly through the wind that seemed to ever-present today. He landed on the ground and ran forward, rushing past the houses that he normally saw all day every day ever since he started going to the Academy. Orion sped forward and looked back as he thought he saw someone. He then turned his head back around as he crashed directly into Mike, throwing them both into the air. They landed a few feet away from one another as Orion stood up first, groaning.

"Did I just smack into someone?" Orion asked as he shook the dust from his clothes and then stared back at the person who he collided into; Mike Zolo. "Hey, is that you, Mike?" Orion asked as he ran over to Mike and held out his hand to him. "Need some help getting up?"

Meanwhile, as Orion headed to the Ninja Academy, Vulcan appeared in the Hoonokage, Daine, office. He rushed up to the door and knocked on it a few times saying, "Hello, Daine-sama?" Feeling that it was alright to come in, he walked into Daine's office and then bowed to him, respectfully. "So, today's the day isn't it? What team have I been assigned to?" Vulcan asked, standing up and looking at Daine.


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 12, 2011)

"Yes, mommy..." Mike mumbled, in a delusional state. Shaking it off, quickly, though, he excused himself, and took Orion's hand, pulling himself up. "Oh, yeah... sorry, Orion! I'm getting bumped around everywhere, today." Scratching the back of his head, feeling awkward, Mike's eyes widened in astonishment. "My headband!" he exclaimed, dropping to the ground, and searching frantically for it. "Crap, no! I lost it! My headband! Why?! How could this happen?! My life is OVER!" he cried, flailing around, before sobbing wildly, with his face shoved up against a tree.

"Uchiha... great timing. I just finished up with Knight." Daine stated, opening up his dull, orange eyes. "Squad 2 will be your designated squad. Or, Team Vulcan, regarding Kimino's taste for a more "attractive" vibe, towards squad diversity. You have been assigned three Genin to guide, and, well... look at who's in the bunch, for yourself." he said, sliding a paper towards the Jonin.


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 12, 2011)

All this time the boy that came from the training field was still chanting his "work" cry while trying to make his jog more tough than a regular one. So he went from plain jogging to jogging backwards all the way up to doing backflips until his senses became too tried to continue. 
Amazingly, he was able to basically dodge any and all obsticles in his way to the academy. Assuming a normal jog, Raye looked on ahead and saw the small group of kids, one he could easily make out to be Kinan's shadow stalking away from the group of three. But - it is, the boy he sees at the ramen stand all the time! Mike Zolo! His "ramen eating" rival that last time they had a little bout, Mike defeated him! Disgraced him!
"MIIIIKE ZOOOLO!!!" His ordinary jog turned into a sprint then finally into an all-out charge at the confused red-head. The sun broke through a cloud and Raye cought the glint of a headband just laying carelessy around on the dirt. EVEN MORE OF A DISGRACE! His blood boiled as he directed his target to the headband, swooped it up by sliding on the ground and resuming his course back to Mike.
"YOU DISGRACE ME AT MY OWN PLACE OF EATING AND YOU HAVE THE METTLE TO LEAVE THE MOST IMPORTANT SYMBOL OF A GENIN LAYING AROUND IN THE DIRT!? NOT TODAY!" In a fury of rage, Raye jumped up and threw his leg out to inflict a mighty kick to Mike's rear. To Mike it must all happened so fast, the velocity of the kick made him slam into the tree while even causing the tree to tremble at the impact. 
But he was far from done, in fact that was only half of Mike's punishment. Taking the headband Raye snaked it around Mike's neck and speed-tied it into a complicated not, which he would probably need to use scissors to remove it. "Little punk, disgraceful everytime I see you!" To add more hurt he turned Mike around and kicked him in the rear once more. By now, sitting down for Mike will be one pain in the rear...literally.​


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 12, 2011)

"Ouch! Ouch!" Mike screeched, jumping up and down. Slowly suffocating from how tight the headband was, and holding his butt down, he ran furiously around in circles. "Help! I'm being attacked by jealous sparkly boy, from Ikomatsu's!" he pleaded, although nobody did anything to assist him. It was like the macho bully, picking on the helpless nerd. Then, during his little scene, he slammed right into Ricky, about to fall over, until his older brother caught him. "Huh?" he wondered who it was, looking up at the tall, unamused boy. "R-Ricky?!"

"Dude... look at you." he sighed, twisting Mike around, somewhat concerned for him, to an extent. Untying the knot made by Raye, with ease, he gave Mike back his headband, then kicked him away, without breaking his balance enough, for him to fall over. "Pathetic. You're weak, Mike." he decided, turning around and switching attention, between Orion, Raye, and Yono. "Don't you guys have something better to do?" he asked, before blowing them off, and walking calmly towards the Ninja Academy.

Mike growled, clenching his fists, and swinging his body around, to face Ricky. "How in the heck did you do that?!"

"What?" he called out to him, without bothering to look back. "Undo the knot? A Headband Untying Jutsu..." he answered sarcastically, before leaving the area, nearly caught up to Kinan.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (Apr 12, 2011)

> _"Uchiha... great timing. I just finished up with Knight." Daine stated, opening up his dull, orange eyes. "Squad 2 will be your designated squad. Or, Team Vulcan, regarding Kimino's taste for a more "attractive" vibe, towards squad diversity. You have been assigned three Genin to guide, and, well... look at who's in the bunch, for yourself." he said, sliding a paper towards the Jonin._



"Alright then." Vulcan said, as he picked up the paper from the table and read over the names, spawning a surprised look across his face. "These are really my students?! I'm kind... of surprised that you put my own *son* in this group. And Ricky Zolo... I've heard about him. And the last one... Raye...? I've never heard of him before... What's his deal?"

"Man..." Orion said, watching Ricky walk away. "I've always thought Ricky was a jerk but... the way he helped you.... kind of annoyed me. Has he always been like that?" Orion turned to Mike, who seemed a bit perturbed himself. "You know what? Let's just forget about him for right now... What do you say we just get to the Academy?"


----------



## Iki (Apr 12, 2011)

♠♣♠♣​ Yono tapped her foot against the ground nervously as Mike was trying to remember her name. With every word he spoke, her face expression grew more ticked off. When he finally said 'Yoyo' she just sighed, lowering her head in disappointment. "Yono. Freakin' Yono, it's quite simple to remember, retard." She whispered to herself, knowing Mike couldn't hear her now.
She begun walking again. Walking.... more like dragging her feet lazily. Going on such a slow pace, she took the time to observe the nature around her. She always liked admiring the work of mother nature, it was one of the few things that made her mood rise. Looking ahead, she realized the Academy was growing larger and larger with every step. It made her wish to go even slower. Teamwork was her utterly worst side. She never liked it. Solitude was much more her style. Having to spend much time with other human beings annoyed her. Especially with people such as Mike. Cheerful, loud, to put it simple annoying. Inhaling deeply, she started picking up the pace slightly.
Reaching the courtyard, she paid no attention to other young ninjas in training. She just made her way through the mass of moving bodies up ahead, finally reaching the old rusty entrance. Pushing it open with both arms she entered the hallway. Humming a tune, she walked down towards the classroom she was supposed to go to. With both hands in her pocket, she pushed the door open with her shoulders. 
Making her way up the steps, she took a seat in the upper left corner, and almost the same second she was seated, she put her head down on the table, resting. 
​♠♣♠♣​


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 12, 2011)

"Raye's a bit of a star student, however, in completely different ranges, compared to Orion and Ricky. All together, and you get a fairly balanced, highly-productive squad. At least, that's what we're expecting, from you." Daine told Vulcan, refraining from making any movements. He was dead serious. "Are you okay with all of this?" he asked.

"Sure. Can't wait to see who I'm partnered up with! I hope it's that blonde, with the violet outfit, and gold, sparkly eyes... you know the one I'm talkin' about, right? Right?" Mike nudged Orion. Noticing he got a strange reaction from him, however, the flaming-haired boy shrugged his shoulders, and dashed towards the Ninja Academy, arriving there in no time. The clock ticked away. All of the Genin were gathered up in seldom time, and they each waited in their specified classrooms, with every squad having their own room. Viciously sliding a door open, a humongous grin came across Mike's face, as he bursted, "I'm here, everybody!" ...however, after a long, silent pause, the only other ones in there, were Kinan, and Yono. "...wait a minute? Where's the party?" Mike wondered, not even realizing yet, that those two were his teammates, and that was why they were the only ones in there.

Ricky was sitting down, alone, in his respective classroom. Orion and Raye were also there, but they weren't near him, and they were all silent, waiting patiently for their Jonin to show up. Really, though, Ricky was dieing for somebody to break the silence; it annoyed him, to extraordinary heights. He just decided not to be the one to do it. _"Man... where's our leader, already?"_ he sighed, just from thinking about it.


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, joy, his squad consisted of Tomato and Girly which are two he?d rather were far away from him. He knew they were pathetic and for that reason a bit of concern crept on into his brain. WHO IS GOING GIVE HIM THE PROTECTION HE NEEDS!? It?s a no-brainer that he was a student that just barely passed for a graduate, heck he IS the one who graduated at the bottom of his class. So they put him in a team of weaklings to add insult to injury. 
He made a subtle gesture by tucking some of his lip into his mouth and bit down on it. Well, at least the two had reasonably easy spirits to break. To him, at least, they were nine and eight on the list. Him being ten, of course, so they were only a little ahead of him in terms of graduating. The only way this could get worse is if their teacher or ?sensei? as he cringes at, is of the the fairer sex and is no better than Girly. _DAMN IT ALL! This not playing out in my favor, so I must forge it to be so!_
?So you two are my significant others ? I must say I have very poor taste in men and women. So does our _beloved_ leader it seems! But I forgive you two, I love you for who you are, not who you dream to be. But there are some rules you must abide to. I?m afraid you?re current status in this team are not going to do. YOU, Girly, are equal to that of an organism whose flagellum is comprised of other organism. That will simply not to. You must be MY flagellum you will follow my orders and lead me out of danger.?
After finishing with Yono, Kinan turned his odd face over to Tomato. Under the bird-like mask all Mike could see was his pale lips in a slight frown of disappointment. ?You are gladly the worst one on this team, Tomato. But fear not, my delightful vegetable you will squirt in the eyes of thy enemies while Girly whisks me off to safety. My only requirement is that I cut you open to acquire some of your seeds so I may plant more tomatoes that will take your place in guarding me.? Shifting his head to stare at the front of his class, Kinan remained utterly silent after his bizarre rant.
??So yeah, see ya after we?re dismissed, Tomato!?​


----------



## Iki (Apr 12, 2011)

♠♣♠♣​ Staring dully downward towards Kinan, a small smirk shaped her pale lips. "You sure are an optimist." She commented once he was done. "I will bury you in the ground if you decide to boss me around again." She said, showing a more cocky side to her. She almost paid no attention to Mike. Or at least, she didn't want to pay attention to him. Looking up at the ceiling, Yono shook her head negatively "What have I ever done to deserve these two?" She whispered through a sigh. Finally, sitting up straight, Yono lifted both of her legs up on the table. Awkward silence started roaming the room for a while, but as long as it was silence, she didn't mind what kind it was. 
​♠♣♠♣​


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 12, 2011)

Displaying that freaky ability to turn his head quickly back to Yono, Kinan hissed at her and her defiance. Her threats were empty, but they indeed did not fall on deaf ears. “You cast a mighty large stone, Girly, but I worry if you are capable of throwing such an object!” His arms sprang forward onto the desk behind him and he used that to pull himself up onto it. His arms and hands were pale much like his lower portion of his face was, clearly, he is covered in that cloak for the portion of the day the sun is shining.
“I should teach you a lesson, or surrender to the ill-welcome mark of omega!” His light body proved any thoughts of him being fast as true, Kinan was making his way up the desks with ease. But it was most definitely not a silent approach.  “SURRENDER UNTO THY LEADERSHIP!” The pale boy exclaimed in an almost poetic manner as he pounced onto Yono. 
The impact made her fall back in the chair with him firmly pressing her down. “What is a pawn if they don’t know the definition of their word?” Kinan cackled as his hands performed the hand seals needed to perform his “Weaken” jutsu. Finishing the combination rather quickly Kinan lifted his one hand and proceeded to thrust it forward, aiming for the young girl’s neck.​


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike appeared beside Kinan, suddenly, kicking him in the side. The impact caused him to fly off of Yono, and into the wall. "Not so fast!" the flames of his maddened voice scorched, as he landed in front of him, readying a kunai. "What's wrong with you?! Do you like pickin' on little girls, or somethin'?" he raged on, narrowing his eyes, down at the pale, boy.


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems the seed of Chivalry are planning a return trip to this era by the looks of Mike?s interference. Either that or his plump tomato is just a sour grape crushing on the eggplant located in the plot next to his. ?Oh, Tomato, why do you make me sad by intruding upon affairs that do not concern an imbecile like yourself?? Surprisingly his voice actually sounded like is genuinely sad or hurt that Mike interfered in his and Yono?s little quarrel.
Crouching forward some, Kinan got on his knees with one leg braced to spring his body at Mike. Mike was afforded no time in answering as the violent Genin lashed out at Mike, his cold hand firmly grabbing Mike?s throat while his other hand, the one with the deadly jutsu focused onto, lingered in front of his face. 
?Why must my own pawns be so negative? I must say you?re all too serious in these times when you should be grateful to have the horrid lives you do now.? Calmly releasing the petite boy from his cold grasp, Kinan?s face turned into a freakish grin. ?DID YOU SEE THAT!? THAT WAS SO COOL I CANNOT BELIEVE I?M CAPABLE OF THAT! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! YOU?RE ALL CRAPPY NOBODIES THAT DESERVE THE HIGHEST PRAISE A BODY?S WASTE CAN GRANT!? Hopping back down to his row and chair, the creepy kid took his seat and resumed his blank stare back to the front.​


----------



## SasukeDark (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike blinked his eyes in puzzlement, grabbing his own face with his hand, leaving only his eyes uncovered. "What... just happened?" he wondered out loud, with his voice slightly muffled. Looking over at Kinan, and then after a while, Yono, he finally allowed his hand to drop, and he put his kunai knife away. Then, mere seconds later, he sat down, himself. "...where's our Jonin, already?" he asked nobody in particular.

"Uh, hello? Is this Squad 3? H-Hello?" a frail voice uttered from behind the door. A moment later, after no response was given, the door finally slid open, revealing a tall, green-haired man, with glasses, and an outfit, not suited for a ninja. "Uh, h-hi there. I guess... I'm your leader. I mean, n-not your leader, but like, your, uh, Jonin... guy, you, uh, you know? Uh," clearing out his voice, the awkward man introduced himself. "Kimino Knight. That's my name. And, like..." Looking over his students, the teacher questioned, "...who are you guys?"

Mike stared at the meek Jonin, with a blank expression on his face. "...I must _really_ be missing the logic, here." he whispered amongst himself, feeling the silence in the room, as if it had taken a human form, that was somehow all around him, at once. "Mike Zolo." he greeted him, just to keep the quietness away. "Nice to... meet you, I suppose." The red-haired boy tried to smile, to lighten up the mood, but his smile tragically ended up a horrifying, twitch of a smirk.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

SasukeDark said:


> "Raye's a bit of a star student, however, in completely different ranges, compared to Orion and Ricky. All together, and you get a fairly balanced, highly-productive squad. At least, that's what we're expecting, from you." Daine told Vulcan, refraining from making any movements. He was dead serious. "Are you okay with all of this?" he asked.
> 
> Ricky was sitting down, alone, in his respective classroom. Orion and Raye were also there, but they weren't near him, and they were all silent, waiting patiently for their Jonin to show up. Really, though, Ricky was dieing for somebody to break the silence; it annoyed him, to extraordinary heights. He just decided not to be the one to do it. _"Man... where's our leader, already?"_ he sighed, just from thinking about it.



"I suppose," Vulcan said with a bit of uncertainty from the way Daine explained his group. "Well, thank you for your time, Daine-sama." Vulcan then disappeared from the room, heading to the Ninja Academy to meet his squad.

Meanwhile, back at the Ninja Academy, Orion was sitting in the same room with Raye and Ricky, however, not any of them had spoken yet. Orion stood up and looked around the room, seeing that Ricky had his eyes closed and Raye was simply sitting between them both, looking at the front board. Orion sighed and realized that, if they ignored one another, they would never get along as a team. Orion then spoke up saying, "So... uh, yeah guys, I was thinking... Could we introduce ourselves before our sensei gets here? Because I really know nothing about you guys except for the fact that I know your names. If we get along now, we can endorse friendship and teamwork within our group when our sensei arrives. Sounds good, right?"


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 13, 2011)

As Raye sat in the classroom, he didn?t really pay any mind to either Ricky or Orion. One was just a gloomy Guss and the other was just some guy that knew how to wave a sword around and all that pointless stuff. THE TRUE ART IS THE ART OF THE BODY! A sword simply cannot compare to the gracefulness a body gives. Especially in the form of fighting!
But they were his teammates and so he had to treat them with respect and dignity until they prove otherwise. So now it was time to get off his duff and introduce himself! ?The name?s Raye! Master of the fluid art of Taijutsu! The earth trembles in the wake of my graceful steps; the sea toils my image in its net of everlasting spoils where I reign as the sharpened trident of the gods!? Sliding back in his chair and then jumping up onto the desk, he gracefully did a string of backflips onto the desks in front.
Stopping right at the final desk, the blonde haired, hyperactive ninja stopped and pumped a fist right at the two other ninja. ?Heh, pleased to meet?cha. And prepare to learn how to REALLY fight!? Continuing his amazing acrobatics, Raye leaped forward with one mighty leap and made it all the way back to their row, twisted on his tip-toes slightly and fell back into his chair. All of that was completely unnecessary but he always insisted on giving the best show he can. ​


----------



## Orion Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

Orion looked a bit frightened at how insanely hyperactive and psyched up he was. As he saw run around the room as if he didn't know what to do, he thought, _This guy... Why the heck was HE put on the same team as me..._ Deciding to make the best out of the situation, he smiled and walked over to Raye and said, "Nice to meet you, Raye! The name's Orion! Orion Uchiha; the new daisho - the double sword wielding master - of the Hidden Flame Village!" He shook Raye's hand and then stared over at Ricky, whilst dropping Raye's, whom had not really been as social as Raye had been. He glared at Ricky and started to say, "So, Ricky how about-"

Just as Orion was about to ask Ricky to join in onto the conversation, the door to the classroom they were waiting in swung open, as a powerful Jonin walked into the room. It was one Orion knew all the too well because they had spent their entire life together. "Hey, everybody!" Vulcan said as he walked into the room, already assertaining a certain level of superiority over his Team. "From this point forward, I will leading this team of Genin! Before I really get to know each of you, you may introduce yourselves and tell me something about yourselves to start." Vulcan looked over to Raye, the boy who looked as if he had to go to the bathroom because his entire body looked as if it was shaking in excitement as he pointed to him and said, "Yes, you. You go first."


----------



## AzureRhapture (Apr 13, 2011)

Raye happily accepted Orion’s greeting, at least he was on good terms with him. As for the other, more anti-social member, he couldn’t care less. But he would lay down his own safety to help if the need ever arose. He always expected all the shinobi to adopt the same belief, even if they had the same personality as his purple-haired “friend.”
Once their sensei entered into the room, Raye could barely hold his excitement. HELL YEAH! One step closer to getting to the sweet filling of the life of a shinobi! Not to mention that theirs looked very promising on dishing out the best training and missions to him, Orion and Ricky! “RAYE HAWK, REPORTING FOR DUTY, SENSEI! SEND ME ACROSS THE OCEANS TO FIGHT THE BEASTS OF THE SEA; SEND ME TO THE PEAKS OF MOUNTAINS TO PROVE MY SPIRIT!”
The cheap seat could never hold down a boy of his energy, he was out of it before his odd speech was over and basically flying at Vulcan like an arrow to the target. Flipping in mid-air he was able to deliver two kicks that Vulcan blocked with each of his arms. Following the kicks he did another mini backflip and landed firmly on both feet then delivered a swift barrage of punches. All of course were blocked by the much more experienced Jonin.
“YAAAHOOO!” The young boy cried out while jogging up the small flight of stairs that led to his row where his seat remained open. “You certainly know your kicks from your punches, sensei! I expect your teaching to be as wise as those that came before! PERHAPS EVEN BETTER!” Hopping over Ricky’s head, Raye finally came to a rest on his seat. But even then he remained as hyper and jittery as ever.​


----------



## Orion Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

Vulcan laughed cheerfully and said, "Excellent, Raye! You have much spirit in your body and spirit. I think you will be a very nice addition to this team. And next," Vulcan looked over to Orion and continued, "Orion, since I already know you very well, there is no need to describe yourself to me. However, regarding on introducing yourself... That doesn't seem to a problem anyway. It seems to me..." Vulcan's eyes darted around the room, looking at how everyone was sitting. "... You have already taken care of that. So, let's move on." Vulcan pointed to Ricky and said, "You. Please, introduce yourself."

"Actually, father... It doesn't seem like Ricky really wants to talk right now. He's not the talkative type." Orion said as he sighed, discerningly, glaring at Ricky once more. _If this goes on this like this... Ricky will be a terrible assest to the team... Why doesn't he at least say one word?_


----------

